# Gas Detector



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it common for the gas detector next to the fridge to beep when the battery is getting low? I got home yesterday and heard a high pitch whine. Got closer to the RV and realized it was the gas detector. The battery is getting weak I'm sure.

Wasn't sure if that was common...I didn't smell anything unusual and it's 83 degrees during the day, so the temp hadn't changed much.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

caleb22,

Yes, very common. It is a 'feature' designed into the system to alert you that your batteries are getting low, and if you do not charge/replace them the unit will stop providing protection.

It is also a handy way to drain your batteries while in storage, so that they are useless when you head out next time!









This can be avoided by adding a battery cut-off switch to your TT bateries. When you put your Outback into storage, flip the switch and your batteries fill stay charged for the next time you head out. Just don't forget to turn them back on!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Which cut-off switch do you use and where did you buy it?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There are thousands of different cut off switches you can buy ... I got mine from an Marine store .. it has the ability to turn on one, two or none of the batteries ...

I have it mounted on the inside of the 23RS storage door ...

also auto supply stores have them although the selection is kind of limited in my opinion...

I got the cables at WalMart since they were dirt cheap there...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Caleb,

I just used a cheap knife switch I bought at Wally World. I connected it between the ground lead and the negative battery terminal on my Port side battery. It works out pretty slick, as I was able to orient it so that it is right at the gap between the trailer and the propane tank cover. Now, when the switch is open, the red insulated handle of the switch sticks out between the two, and provides a quick visual clue.

I would have prefered using a marine grade rotary battery switch, but now you are talking $$$, not to mention drilling holes in your Outback!

Hope this helps,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually, the marine grade switch is only $26.99 at overtons.com. It can control each battery individually, or both at the same time, and is water resistant!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm with 0311 on this.

I am partial to Perko Marine products. We have always used the Perko switches in Saltwater applications. No problems. It is not uncommon for the switch to be squirted with the saltwater wash down. They can be pricey, but are worth the money.

My $.02

Tim


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Each battery?

Excuse my ignorance...sounds like some of the OB's are dual battery or is that a mod? I'll have to search around the forum and see what I can find.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

caleb22 said:


> Each battery?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance...sounds like some of the OB's are dual battery or is that a mod? I'll have to search around the forum and see what I can find.
> 
> ...


I got 2 but that was because that was the way I told the dealer I wanted it. One is typical but many people get two right from the beginning. The tongue is set up for 2 batteries.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its a mod, either by the dealer by request or the owner after delivery.

John


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

My gas detector has gone off twice. No gas leak. I cannot reset it by pushing the test button. I must remove the fuse and reinsert the fuse. Then it resets fine. My battery is fully charged connected to a 30 amp pole. I am planning to ask the dealer about it this week. Has anyone else had problems like this?



caleb22 said:


> Is it common for the gas detector next to the fridge to beep when the battery is getting low? I got home yesterday and heard a high pitch whine. Got closer to the RV and realized it was the gas detector. The battery is getting weak I'm sure.
> 
> Wasn't sure if that was common...I didn't smell anything unusual and it's 83 degrees during the day, so the temp hadn't changed much.
> [snapback]57335[/snapback]​


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I finally did it as well. I installed a knife switch which mounts directly onto the battery. Cheap and works great. I installed 2, one for each battery. The reason is that I can charge on or the other with my charger or my solar panel. I did not know the the details of my charger when I bought the switches, so I bought 2 just in case. It was easier installing them.... than returning one to the store, so that is what I did.

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I put the marine grade switch in mine and mounted it on the floor of the pass through storage. Easy access without removing the dreaded propane cover. If you use the switch to break the ground you won't have to worry about nicking the wire. Took about an hour but well worth it. So far it's been my favorite mod.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/overtons/d...&item_num=31620

Is that the one you guys recomend?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Caleb22,

That would be the one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

There's always eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Battery-sel...004364380QQrdZ1


----------

